# Ecuadorian Purple-Bloom (Pamphobeteus sp.) and Phamphobeteus Platyomma



## Darkmacheen (Jan 1, 2007)

i have both of these spiders. one is at the one inch size and one at the 1 1/4 size. they look identical. iw asd just wondering if they are supposed to look the same as slings? or maybe did i have a mixup and get shipped the same spider under two names?


----------



## penngomifan (Jan 1, 2007)

yeh they usally look almost identical when they are slings, and have that christmas tree pattern going on    and even as adults they look realy simmliar


----------



## TheDarkFinder (Jan 1, 2007)

I do not know how to brake this to you, but just might be the same species. 

You see, the sp"", thing means that it is not ID yet. So be careful. 

Secondly, Vitalius platyomma in probably not the original Vitalius platyomma, but a hobby species. It may be the same but then that would mean this genus has lot of color morphs. 

But it is probably the same species or very close. "ecuador" sp. is properly id we will not know.


----------



## Cory Loomis (Jan 1, 2007)

As slings, they are both Christmas trees.  As adults, they will be very different.  Have faith.  If you ordered from a reputable dealer, you have two different species.


----------



## Ando55 (Jan 1, 2007)

Lucky you! You got the two T's I set my eyes on since ever starting to look at T's and getting into the hobby, hope they grow well and look great for you during this new year!


----------



## TheDarkFinder (Jan 1, 2007)

Cory Loomis said:


> As slings, they are both Christmas trees.  As adults, they will be very different.  Have faith.  If you ordered from a reputable dealer, you have two different species.


How do you know this? Dealers are great but they only as good as the hobby well let them. If they are told Sp "" then they sale as sp"". Some times they get them id but not always.


----------



## Darkmacheen (Jan 1, 2007)

the purple bloom came from swifts and the platyomma came from botar. i have had great luck with both of these dealers. the only main difference i can see in these two is the platyomma has a feirce attitude were as the purple bloom is more skittish and not near the hair kicker.


----------



## Varden (Jan 1, 2007)

TheDarkFinder said:


> How do you know this? Dealers are great but they only as good as the hobby well let them. If they are told Sp "" then they sale as sp"". Some times they get them id but not always.


Although I agree, until they're properly ID there's no way of knowing for sure, I've got several individuals of both the "Ecuador" and the playomma, and they look completely different.  The differences are very subtle, but it's enough that I can easily distinguish between them--although I'll be the first to admit, I'm nowhere near knowledgeable enough to go identifying Ts.  The "Ecuador" species I have also seems completely different from the nigricolor, although I know there are two versions floating around out there and one might yet be proven to be nigricolor.  I guess we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## Crotalus (Jan 1, 2007)

TheDarkFinder said:


> I do not know how to brake this to you, but just might be the same species.
> 
> You see, the sp"", thing means that it is not ID yet. So be careful.
> 
> ...


There are no such thing as Vitalius platyomma, its Vitalius wacketi nowadays and its never been in the hobby. And its a brazilian species which are rather small compared to the hobby "platyomma" which are a ecuadorian species.


----------



## TheDarkFinder (Jan 1, 2007)

Crotalus said:


> There are no such thing as Vitalius platyomma, its Vitalius wacketi nowadays and its never been in the hobby. And its a brazilian species which are rather small compared to the hobby "platyomma" which are a ecuadorian species.


In know the name is setting in doubt, but if we do not have V. platyomma then what is in the hobby?

My understanding of this it that we have a 
Nomina dubia:
V. platyomma -- transfered by Bertani, 2001: 309.

Then a V. wacketi
P. platyomma misidentified
V. platyomma misidentified

So it is not a V. wacketi at all, not according to my notes. We are not talking about the wild specimen but the pet specimen


----------



## Crotalus (Jan 1, 2007)

TheDarkFinder said:


> In know the name is setting in doubt, but if we do not have V. platyomma then what is in the hobby?
> 
> My understanding of this it that we have a
> Nomina dubia:
> ...


The hobby "Pamphobeteus platyomma" was a dealer name in lack of a better one.

From Platnick

mf wacketi (Mello-Leitão, 1923)....................Brazil
Pterinopelma w. Mello-Leitão, 1923a: 185, f. 114-115 (Dm).
Pamphobeteus insularis Mello-Leitão, 1923a: 241 (Df).
Pamphobeteus masculus Piza, 1939a: 6, f. 4-6 (Dm).
Pamphobeteus platyomma Bücherl, 1949a: 126, pl. II (m, misidentified).
Pamphobeteus platyomma Bücherl, 1957: 403, f. 86 (m, misidentified).
Pterinopelma w. Bücherl, Timotheo & Lucas, 1971: 129 (Tm from Eurypelma=Avicularia, erroneous S of V. dubius and V. vellutinus).
Pamphobeteus litoralis Piza, 1976b: 56 (Dm).
Pamphobeteus platyomma Schmidt, 1986: 59, f. 96 (m, misidentified).
V. platyomma Schmidt, 1993d: 100, f. 307 (m, misidentified).
Aphonopelma w. Schmidt, 1997g, 1998h: 19, f. 176, 183 (m).
V. platyomma Schmidt, 1997g, 1998h: 20, f. 229 (m, misidentified).
V. platyomma Schmidt, 1998d: 5, f. 3 (f, misidentified).
V. platyomma Peters, 2000b: 132, f. 388-389 (mf, misidentified).
V. w. Bertani, 2001: 294, f. 16, 83-86, 179-180 (Tm from Aphonopelma, Sf).
V. w. Peters, 2003: 312, f. 1250-1252, 1258-1260 (mf).

As you can see Bucherl renamed it to platyomma (misidentified)
The name was taken by some dealer when the hobby "platyomma" was introduced and it stuck
The real deal was transfered to Vitalius by Bertani and he changed the species name to wacketi (which was the original species name given in 1923 description if Im correct)

/Lelle


----------



## Brian S (Jan 2, 2007)

Hello Fellow Missourian,
You will see a big difference in them after they get some size. I have both spiders you are talking about. It wont take them long to grow either if you feed them alot 

Pamphobeteus sp (Platyomma)






Pamphobeteus sp2 (Ecuador)


----------



## TheDarkFinder (Jan 2, 2007)

Crotalus said:


> The hobby "Pamphobeteus platyomma" was a dealer name in lack of a better one.



Thanks for the info, I'm not really into the species taxonomy.


----------



## M.F.Bagaturov (Jan 5, 2007)

Hello fellas!

Lelle is absolutely right.
To add I would tell You that most of these dodgy dealer's named Pampho sp Equador I, II, III, .... are the same one as same old Pampho sp. "platyomma"

Brian, here is the old one adult female of sp. platyomma i have for 7 years now from the european brood much before the late Equadorian stuff was first entering the hobby.


----------



## Rada (Jan 19, 2012)

I think this is a great discussion to bump. So here's some info for anybody that's interested in this sp.


----------



## Shrike (Jan 19, 2012)

To quote you in another thread 



Rada said:


> @022
> You know this thread is a couple of years old right?


Did you intend to add or attach something to this thread? If so I'm not seeing it.


----------



## jim777 (Jan 19, 2012)

I do as well, I would LOVE to get one of those black and white T's no matter what it's called! Can anyone with more experience with the subject matter tell us what that particular spider might be called in 'the trade' today?

Admitedly, I don't have much to add here either, but i would love to know what this spider is called today:


----------



## Rada (Jan 20, 2012)

Shrike said:


> To quote you in another thread
> 
> 
> 
> Did you intend to add or attach something to this thread? If so I'm not seeing it.


Yes I do know it's old that's why I bumped it. Also I will attach some of my pictures and info about this sp. but not at the moment as of right now I am using an iPad. FYI I was asking 022 if he knew the post was old because he was answering a question that was a few years old.


----------

